# Today's results for chukars



## JackandAllie (Sep 29, 2010)

Big fat zero. I am willing to drive or pay for gas and lunch if someone will take me out


----------



## sittingbull (Feb 1, 2008)

Where do you live?


----------



## JackandAllie (Sep 29, 2010)

I live in Layton and I am willing to go a fair distance. From the Idaho border to tooele county to Utah county or more of needed


----------



## wirehair (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow, you must really want a Chukar bad. I live in Utah county and only drive fifteen minutes to my Chukar spot.
Are you seeing birds and not getting shots or just not finding any birds?


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

do you have a bird dog?


----------



## JackandAllie (Sep 29, 2010)

I have never seen a chukar in the wild. I have been in box elder county, weber county, Morgan county, tooele county so far. A chukar is the next bird on my list and it sounds like a lot of fun. I would go for Huns as well. I do have two brittany's.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

if you are willing to drive a ways, i would go check out West Mountain in utah county. its pretty much in my back yard and always see or hear birds when im up there. i dont hunt chuckars, but i know some really good spots and would be more then happy to point you in the right direction.


----------



## flint (Sep 13, 2007)

West Mountain has chukars, but few places get as much hunting pressure.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I think you just need to keep after it. You will find birds if you do that. It isn't easy all the time. You will figure it out if you keep at it.

Good luck.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Bret said:


> I think you just need to keep after it. You will find birds if you do that. It isn't easy all the time. You will figure it out if you keep at it.
> 
> Good luck.


Just find open, grassy hillsides, maybe with a smattering of brush, in elevations between 5500' and 7500', maybe 8000'. You'll find them. Try the Front right above your house. On Google Maps the area above Hobbs Reservoir looks pretty good. Just lace up your boots and you'll find them.


----------

